# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: opengl

## MSJazayeri

می خواتم بدونم چطوری میشه از opengl در gtk استفاده کرد.اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## amin1softco

برای اینکار باید ازgtkglext استفاده کنی می تونی از اینجا بگیریش http://projects.gnome.org/gtkglext


*GTK and OpenGL*

 To all of you who don't like a program without a GUI (like me), I looked around to find some information about using GTK to create a user interface. Here is a few links that might be useful.

GTKGLExt, an OpenGL extension to GTK+ 2.0.

----------

